# GA-7N400 Pro2 Problem!!!! HELP!!!



## Lesh

Hi guys!

I flashed bios with rF5 with @BIOS and when I reboot system, I noticed that I couldn't boot from SATA hard disk (which contains OS)... I tried everything, naturally controller SATA in bios are enabled, but Silicon logo doesn't appear, and GigaRaid doesn't detect hard disks ( I have 2 hdd on GigaRaid controller in JBOD config and I think array is deleted so I think I lost my data)... I also try to boot by floppy and run fdisk but... NO HARD DISK DETECTED... Everything was fine before upgrading BIOS! Boot sequence in bios is ok, it looks like motherbord DOESN'T HAVE NEITHER SATA NOR GIGARAID CONTROLLERS ON BOARD! I also tried to clean bios by removing battery, but not working... Now I downloaded F4 release of BIOS, but can I flash BIOS with an older version? Please help me!!!

More info about it: bios detects UATA devices installed (CDROM and DVDROM), so I sould think that an hdd connected to IDE 1 or 2 should work fine... but I have to boot from SATA hdd. I'm going to flash with Q-Flash with an older version but I'm really afraid to do something that will damage board! I really don't know what the hell is happening!


----------



## [tab]

Does your mobo manufacturer have a support site, or even a forum?


----------



## Rick G

Have you tried to kumper the cmos to reset cmos, sometimes removing the battery doesn't clar the cmos. What OS do you have and did you make a bootable dfloppy or can you from amother machine?


----------

